# Campfire cooking.



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Venison shoulder or bear shoulder smothered in onions heavily wrapped in foil and buried in hardwood coals for 2-3 hours. Served with bannock doused in butter.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

brushbuster said:


> Venison shoulder or bear shoulder smothered in onions heavily wrapped in foil and buried in hardwood coals for 2-3 hours. Served with bannock doused in butter.


You know how much butter it takes to make traditional bannock soft?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

fish, chicken, squirrel, hot dogs,beans,,,,,,mmmsquirrel,,,mmmm


----------

